# Anyone plow with mud tires?



## justin_jkj (Jan 28, 2012)

I am running 29.5" outlaw 2's on my bike and I kinda want to keep them on for playing this winter but not if they are gonna suck when plowing. my driveway is dirt and not very big and shelterd from most big drifts


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

You will probable be ok with the light and fluffy stuff, might be hard on the tires with heavy wet snow though.

Overall I don't think you will have a problem using those tires, just make sure to use Low Range.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

You will be fine with the tires. I run tip mudslides all year round on mine plowed with them for a few season on my Kawasaki prairie 360 and I love them no problems never had traction issues even with heavy snow over the blade


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I run mud lites with no problems.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

I run a mud-lite copy (Super Grip - Super Lites)......with 1 1/4" lugs and they work GREAT for plowing !! Traction is not an issue now !!! Especially with a little weight......just have to worry about the weakest link...maybe axles now !!! I just don't like breaking stuff !! :realmad:


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

You'll be fine. I run my ITP 589 M/S when plowing, most of the time in 2wd. The quad is a beast with those tires on it.


----------

